# Angle head blades



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Im gettin a good deal on a 3" angle head which looks pretty good to me.
The problem is it nameless and stickerless.

It needs two 3" carbide blades and I know where to buy them pretty cheap.

My question is will tape tech blades fit most standard angle heads?
Because the *blades* Im gettin a good deal on are tapetech

Also, do you recommend me doing it my self?
Or should a professional do it?

If I can do it my self can some one explain how?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Columbia has a excellent video up on their facebook page it shows you everything you need to know to do it yourself. TT blades should work in whatever angle head except goldblatt I believe.http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

DrywallFinisher said:


> Im gettin a good deal on a 3" angle head which looks pretty good to me.
> The problem is it nameless and stickerless.
> 
> It needs two 3" carbide blades and I know where to buy them pretty cheap.
> ...


Most carbide blades are interchangeable between brands. If you would like us to figure out what brand the angle head is, and install new blades for you, simply ship your Angle Head. We can set two new blades for you for $27.50, plus parts. Call us anytime 877-WAL-TOOL.

And yes, Columbia Taping Tools has some awesome videos on how to set your own blades on their facebook site: http://www.facebook.com/#!/ColumbiaTapingTools :thumbup:

Here are some search results for carbide blades on walltools: http://www.walltools.com/store/catalogsearch/result/?q=carbide+blade&x=22&y=16


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the offer but I got a friend hooking me up with a pair of 3" TT blades for 12 or 6 bucks 

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

